# Rennrad mit geradem Lenker



## heinzengel (30. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand helfen.
Möchte mein Cannyon Rennrad mit einem neuem geradem Lenker und xt Bremshebel ausstatten
Also ein Fittness Bike daraus machen ,ist das machbar und sinnvoll.


LG Heinz


----------



## stengele (30. Januar 2017)

Machbar? Klar!
Sinnvoll? Das musst du selbst wissen ob du damit Spass hast.
Hab an meinem SSP-Renner auch einen geraden Lenker -> geht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ianus (30. Januar 2017)

Das hängt von der Kompatibilität Deiner Rennradgruppe und den XT-Hebeln ab. Rennradbremsen und moderne XT-Bremshebel (i.d.R. für V-brakes) harmonieren nur bedingt miteinander. Von der Schaltgruppe ganz zu schweigen (8,9,10,11-fach?)


----------



## kettenkuerzer (31. Januar 2017)

ist ein heftiger Umbau aber machbar .. heftig weil eben die Details Dich ich den Wahnsinn treiben werden.  aber ein 400mm bis 450mm Lenker oder gar noch kürzer schaut zusammen mit dünnen Reifen (maximal 25mm) schon schick aus !


----------



## stengele (31. Januar 2017)

So z.B.


 
Sattel und Pedale wurden bereits getauscht.


----------



## heinzengel (31. Januar 2017)

kettenkuerzer schrieb:


> ist ein heftiger Umbau aber machbar .. heftig weil eben die Details Dich ich den Wahnsinn treiben werden.  aber ein 400mm bis 450mm Lenker oder gar noch kürzer schaut zusammen mit dünnen Reifen (maximal 25mm) schon schick aus !


----------



## heinzengel (31. Januar 2017)

Schöne Optik gefällt mir gut
Bei mir soll es ein breiter Lenker werden,steilerer Vorbau und bei den Bremshebel
Wahrscheinlich xt und eventuell Daumis wenn es funktioniert

LG Heinz


----------



## kettenkuerzer (31. Januar 2017)

heinzengel schrieb:


> Schöne Optik gefällt mir gut
> Bei mir soll es ein breiter Lenker werden,steilerer Vorbau und bei den Bremshebel
> Wahrscheinlich xt und eventuell Daumis wenn es funktioniert
> 
> LG Heinz


drück die Daumen und Wünsche viel Erfolg, mache auf jeden Fall Fotos wenn es fertig ist


----------



## Spezi66 (31. Januar 2017)

Mit  Xt Hebeln für V-Brake dürfte das Ergebnis recht bescheiden ausfallen, mit älteren für Cantibremsen sollte das gehen.
Oder du nimmst zB welche von Avid, die sich entsprechend weit einstellen lassen.
Es gibt aber für diese Umbauten auch spezielle Produkte von Shimano.........
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/shimano-bremshebel-road-bl-r780-flatbar-set-schwarz-30917
https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...0-fach-sl-r780-flat-bar-shifter-schwarz-52859

............oder auch von Campagnolo








Daumis würden auch passen, zumindest wenn du auf friction umstellt. Ob du dann aber noch alle Gänge schalten kannst?


----------



## heinzengel (31. Januar 2017)

Ja ,Danke für die Tips mache Fotos wenn es fertig ist
übrigens ein super schönes Blaues Bike

LG
Heinz


----------



## Spezi66 (31. Januar 2017)

Danke, ist ein Kuota Ksano.
Aber wunder dich hinterher nicht: es wird mit Flatbar einfach langsamer.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (12. März 2017)

@heinzengel

Ich kann deine Idee für ein Flatbar RR absolut nachvollziehen. Ich selber werde mit Rennradlenkern nicht warm und finde vor allem das Umgreifen zum Bremsen kritisch. Deswegen habe ich mir ebenfalls ein RR mit Flatbar aufgebaut. Wichtig war mir, den Aufbau erstmal zu testen und nicht zu viel Geld zu versenken. Die oben erwähnte Problematik mit den Bremshebeln habe ich gelöst, indem ich ganz tief in die Teilekiste gegriffen habe. Ich habe alte MTB LX-STI für Cantis ausgegraben und deswegen auf 8-fach zurückgerüstet. Passend dazu 105er Octalink Kurbel plus zugehöriges Schaltwerk; Umwerfer ist Ultegra. Lenker, Vorbau, Barends, Stütze und Sattel sind ebenfalls aus der MTB Teilekiste. Die Pedale sind dem Einsatzgebiet als Stadtrad geschuldet. Farbkonzept ist schwarz-weiß.


----------



## prince67 (12. März 2017)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> finde vor allem das Umgreifen zum Bremsen kritisch.


Schreibt einer, der Bar Ends am Lenker hat. Musst du, wenn du die Hände an den Bar Ends hast, nicht umgreifen zum Bremsen?


----------



## salzbrezel (12. März 2017)

prince67 schrieb:


> Schreibt einer, der Bar Ends am Lenker hat. Musst du, wenn du die Hände an den Bar Ends hast, nicht umgreifen zum Bremsen?



Ach, die sind nur dran um Fußgänger aufzuspießen. 

Ab und an greife ich zur Entlastung gerne mal um, deswegen sind sie dran. Im Uphill habe ich ebenfalls gerne meine Hände dort. Ansonsten benutze ich sie wenig.


----------



## Rubberduckxi (13. März 2017)

Hier gibts das ab Stange...

http://www.price-bikes.ch/rubrik,price,de,tourdesalpes2017/tour,tour-des-alpes-2017


----------



## tombrider (14. März 2017)

Man sollte bei so einer Umrüstung immer beachten, dass die Griffebene bei einem etwas gekröpften MTB-Lenker ca. 3 cm hinter der Lenkerklemmung liegt. Bei einem Rennradlenker liegt sie mehrere Zentimeter vor der Klemmung. Darum sind Oberrohre von Rennrädern relativ kurz. Wenn man den Lenkergriffe anschließend 5 oder mehr Zentimeter dichter dran hat, dann ist das oft keine optimale Sitzposition mehr, weil man beim Fahren unbewußt einen Buckel macht. Man sollte gerade bei längeren Touren ungefähr einen rechen Winkel zwischen Oberarmen und Oberkörper anstreben. Darüber sollte man wirklich nachdenken! So eine kompakte Sitzposition mag auf Kurzstrecken in der Innenstadt gut sein, für lange Touren ist sie es nicht. Mehr Abstand zum Lenker kann man sowohl mit sehr langen Vorbauen als auch mit einer gekröpften Sattelstütze erreichen, sofern einem der dann flachere Sitzwinkel nicht unangenehm ist.


----------



## kkunath (15. März 2017)

Rennrad mit geradem Lenker - das geht gar nicht!

Anbei ein Bild vom Familienausflug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salzbrezel (15. März 2017)

tombrider schrieb:


> Man sollte bei so einer Umrüstung immer beachten, dass die Griffebene bei einem etwas gekröpften MTB-Lenker ca. 3 cm hinter der Lenkerklemmung liegt. Bei einem Rennradlenker liegt sie mehrere Zentimeter vor der Klemmung. Darum sind Oberrohre von Rennrädern relativ kurz. Wenn man den Lenkergriffe anschließend 5 oder mehr Zentimeter dichter dran hat, dann ist das oft keine optimale Sitzposition mehr, weil man beim Fahren unbewußt einen Buckel macht. Man sollte gerade bei längeren Touren ungefähr einen rechen Winkel zwischen Oberarmen und Oberkörper anstreben. Darüber sollte man wirklich nachdenken! So eine kompakte Sitzposition mag auf Kurzstrecken in der Innenstadt gut sein, für lange Touren ist sie es nicht. Mehr Abstand zum Lenker kann man sowohl mit sehr langen Vorbauen als auch mit einer gekröpften Sattelstütze erreichen, sofern einem der dann flachere Sitzwinkel nicht unangenehm ist.



Absolut richtig. Habe die Erfahrung ebenfalls machen müssen und bin von einem 70mm Vorbau auf 120mm gewechselt.


----------



## derobi (28. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

um nicht unnötig einen weiteren/neuen Thread zu erstellen, hänge ich mich mal hier dran, ich hoffe, dass das in Ordnung ist.

Ich habe für kleines Geld ein RR (Trek, Alu-Rahmen, Carbon-Gabel und -Sattelstütze, komplette Ultegra 6700 Gruppe) erstanden, welches ich für den Arbeitsweg nutzen möchte. Leider sagt mir die Lenker-/Sitzposition überhaupt nicht zu, so dass ich nun auf einen Flatbar umbauen möchte.

Die Nachteile/Probleme der Geometrie insbesondere durch das kurze Oberrohr beim RR sind mir bewusst, ich komme mit der Position aber klar und kann dem zur Not mit einem entsprechenden langen/höhenverstellbaren Vorbau und/oder einem gekröpften Lenker begegnen.

Hilfe benötige ich bei der Auswahl der kompatiblen Komponenten in Form von Schalthebeln und Bremsen. Sind RR-Gruppenteile wie Shimano SL-R783 (Schalthebel) und Shimano BL-R780 (Bremse) zwingend oder kann man auch mit MTB-Gruppenteilen wie Shimano SL-M780 (Schalthebel XT) und BL-T780 (Bremse XT) arbeiten? Was ist zur verbauten Ultegra kompatibel?

Für Eure Hilfe bedanke ich mich!

Freundlichen Gruß
Obi


----------



## prince67 (29. März 2017)

Ohne Basteln zu müssen sind die SL-R und BL-R Teile nötig. 
- 10fach RR und 10fach MTB sind nicht mehr kompatibel
- RR Bremsen sind nicht mit V-Brake Bremshebel kompatibel


----------



## derobi (29. März 2017)

Hallo Prince67

da der Fundus im Ersatzteilschrank meines Seniors recht groß und ein Satz BL-T780 da sogar noch vorhanden ist, hatte ich überlegt, darauf zurückgreifen.

Ich bin kein großer Schrauber und denke nun insbesondere auch nach der getroffenen Aussage, dass es in meinem Falle und mit meinen bescheidenen Kenntnissen und Fähigkeiten das sinnvollste wäre, auf RR-Gruppen-Komponenten in Form von SL-R783 und BL-R780 zurückzugreifen.

Kannst Du mir ggf. noch einen kostengünstigen Lenker (flat) empfehlen?

LG
Obi


----------



## Popeye34 (2. April 2017)

heinzengel schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Vielleicht kann mir hier ja jemand helfen.
> Möchte mein Cannyon Rennrad mit einem neuem geradem Lenker und xt Bremshebel ausstatten
> Also ein Fittness Bike daraus machen ,ist das machbar und sinnvoll.
> ...




Ob man das Rad aber immer noch als "Rennrad" bezeichnen kann?. Wird dann wohl eher ein Cityflitzer...


----------



## georg.m (22. April 2017)

prince67 schrieb:


> Ohne Basteln zu müssen sind die SL-R und BL-R Teile nötig.
> - 10fach RR und 10fach MTB sind nicht mehr kompatibel
> - RR Bremsen sind nicht mit V-Brake Bremshebel kompatibel



Es gibt schon ein paar V-Brake Bremshebel die sowohl mit V-Brake als auch mit Rennrad Bremsen kompatibel sind, u.a Shimano Bl-R780 oder auch Tiagra BL-4700 Road Bremshebel. BL-T780 ist aber nur mit V-Brake kompatibel.



derobi schrieb:


> Hallo Prince67
> 
> da der Fundus im Ersatzteilschrank meines Seniors recht groß und ein Satz BL-T780 da sogar noch vorhanden ist, hatte ich überlegt, darauf zurückgreifen.
> 
> ...



Hast Du bereits Umbau durchgeführt, oder noch am Planen?



Popeye34 schrieb:


> Ob man das Rad aber immer noch als "Rennrad" bezeichnen kann?. Wird dann wohl eher ein Cityflitzer...



Wäre es dann nicht ein so genanntes Fitnessbike?


----------



## catenex (29. August 2017)

Hallo Gemeinde,

da dieses Thema gut passt möchte ich kein Neues beginnen!

ich werde mein Cyclocross auf Flatbar umbauen. Hierfür bräuchte ich etwas Unterstützung.
Bisher habe ich mich an all meinen Rädern auch an alles ran getraut... bis auf Zugangelegenheiten! 

Es handelt sich um dieses Giant. Neu. Züge sind alle innenverlegt.

Schaltung: Shimano 105 5800 2x11
Bremse: TRP Spyre-C, Mechanik-Scheibenbremse, 160mm

Ich habe mich bereits ein Wenig eingelesen und SL-RS 700 Schalthebel und BL-R 780 Bremshebel bereits bestellt.
Ich hoffe das war kein Fehler.

Meine erste laienhafte Frage bevor ich an die Sache ran gehe:
Kann ich die "alten" Züge verwenden, sprich oben in die neuen Hebel einhängen und am Umwerfer/Schaltwerk/Bremsen nur auf Spannung rausziehen und ablängen? 

Vorab Danke und Gruß!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. August 2017)

Die Bremszüge werden jedenfalls nicht passen. Die Nippel, die am Hebel eingehängt werden, sind bei RR-Bremsen und MTB-Bremsen unterschiedlich geformt.
Um die Züge aus den bisherigen STIs rauszubekommen, musst Du sie aber ohnehin komplett rausziehen, also auch aus der Zughülle. Einen bereits angeschnittenen Zug, der ständig aufspleißt, nachher nochmal einzufädeln klappt manchmal, ist aber meist ein Riesengefummel.


----------



## catenex (29. August 2017)

Danke das hilft mir schonmal weiter!
Die Außenhüllen kann ich aber kürzen und nutzen?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (29. August 2017)

Ja, das geht, solange die Länge passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## catenex (29. August 2017)

Danke. 
Sind eigentlich bei den von mir bestellten Hebeln die Züge mit dabei?


----------



## Oseki (30. August 2017)

Nein


----------



## catenex (30. August 2017)

Oseki schrieb:


> Nein


Ich habe mittlerweile die Artikelnummer recherchiert. Sind beide Set-Artikelnummern mit Zügen und Hüllen.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (30. August 2017)

Ein paar Innenzüge wären wohl auch unproblematisch schnell im laden vor Ort besorgt.


----------

